# summer cut



## mEszti (Jun 10, 2009)

We have just arriwed home, from the groomer, and I want to show you some photo of the shortest cut he ever had! It's LOL.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Look at how GORGEOUS he is! The haircut looks perfect. It really accents how well proportioned he is. Fluffy Fluffy Soft!

Thanks for sharing. It's kind of neat to see a glimpse of Budapest too. I have never been to Europe.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

He looks ready to be cool and comfy for the summer. Pretty boy! How old is he and what's his name? I bet he feels so soft to cuddle with now...lol.


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

he looks fab great grooming job


----------



## mEszti (Jun 10, 2009)

He is 2 years old! He is not too tall, just 56cm.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

wow - wow - wow - VERY nice grooming job. he is SO handsome!!


----------



## maddiek (Nov 3, 2008)

Yes, he looks great! I bet he will like it too.


----------



## poochiemama (Jul 5, 2009)

wow!!! he looks stunning and such a beautiful colour too!


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

He looks ready to impress! Gorgeous!


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

He looks great. You have a great groomer.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

beautiful job! beautiful spoo!


----------

